# Biker um Gronau (Leine) oder Leinebergland ?



## Newandis (3. April 2007)

Moin!

Ich suche Kontakt zu Bikern aus der Gegend Samtgemeinde Gronau / Leine.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Leute die es ebenfalls leid sind alleine zu fahren,
oder ihr fahrt schon in einer Gruppe und man könnte dazustoßen?

Oder gibt es gar einen Biketreff bei uns in der Gegend, nee glaube ich aber nicht.
Beruflich und Familienbedingt wird das bei mir nix regelmäßiges, möchte ich  eigentlich auch nicht. Mir geht es mehr darum sich "mal" mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten zu verabreden und eine Tour machen.

lg, tobias


----------



## Frorider Ben (3. April 2007)

Newandis schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich suche Kontakt zu Bikern aus der Gegend Samtgemeinde Gronau / Leine.
> 
> ...




Moin
wir sind nen Verein in Alfeld, fahren hauptsächlich, DH, Freeride und so, wenn dir sowas zusagt dann meld dich am besten per PM

LG
Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (19. Juli 2008)

Der Weg zum Hildesheimer Wald is ja auch nicht weit^^ 
Dort gibt es auch nette Biker. Einfach mal im Hildesheim und Umgebung-Thread reinschauen.


----------

